# Bhai Chatar Singh Ji Famous Shabad "Nindo Nindo"



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Dear member's

This is my first post in this forum.

I hear few nice shabad's 15 years back and now i m looking for few good one but not able to get.

If any one of u also heard those any one of them then plz update me.

there i mention few lines may be it help full for iden.

1) Nindo Nindo nindo.... mukh lok nindo. Nindo apni ba kuta jayi aa nindo paap....

2) Doey kar Jor... kara vintii Thakur apa na payar.....

3) Baba aakhe hajiaan .... Dukha apna batao dono royi dono royi...

4) Gur ka bachan.....

From bhai chatar singh ji.

If any one have then plz mail me on this email sunindersingh@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------

